# Travelling to Spain with food supplies



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi
I have a property in Spain, and due to Covid and health problems I have not been out for 3 years.
Given Brexit can anyone tell me if I can still bring out food with me, ie tins of produce, UHT milk, cheese, coffee
I understand you can no longer bring Meat 
Will be travelling in a campervan and usually bring a lot of food to last me for the 3 months I am over there

Many thanks for any information


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tasty12 said:


> Hi
> I have a property in Spain, and due to Covid and health problems I have not been out for 3 years.
> Given Brexit can anyone tell me if I can still bring out food with me, ie tins of produce, UHT milk, cheese, coffee
> I understand you can no longer bring Meat
> ...


This link will answer your question









Personal imports


Personal goods containing meat, milk or their products brought into the EU continue to present a real threat to animal health throughout the Union.




food.ec.europa.eu


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you very much


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

tasty12 said:


> Thank you very much


There are very many well stocked supermarkets in Spain that sell a good variety of English products at reasonable prices. The more expensive Iceland type shop sell virtually everything that you can find in the UK supermarkets. 

Steve


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

OK thanks


----------

